# looking for a water bottle



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

i`ve got the hagen large zoozone for my pigs but it never came with a water bottle. i just bought a normal drinking bottle but cause of the shape of the cgae it`s leaking and i`m having to clean under the bottle twice a day. i`ve searched everywhere for the bottle that i`m supposed to use with this cage but noone sells it and i`m at a loss as to what i can do now. even when i type my postcode into the stockist finder it doesn`t work.

this is the site: ZOO ZONE Water Bottles

anyone else seen them bottles around?


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Here you go

Zoozone water bottle

Some small pet shops also sell them


----------



## mee (May 28, 2010)

I got one of these cages an it had no bottle either,i just use a normal bottle kept on with a piece of wire going through the holes for the holder an it works fine...maybe its just the holder that came with it thats causing the problem i didnt use it cos i couldnt work out how to lol


----------

